# Forest River Manufactured RVs



## DL Rupper

Heyfolks back in the day Forest River RVs were considered crap. Is that still the case? My son is looking for a travel trailer and I told him to stay away from FR RVs. Was that good advice?


----------



## Randall Jameson

I was extremely satisfied  with our first Rockwood 2011 model. I traded up in 2015 for a new Cruiser  trailer. Had nothing but problems. Traded it 10 months later with major water leak and needing a third new ac unit. I now have a Rockwood 8329ss . Next month will mark a year with no issues. 
I like Forest River products. My brother has  Forest River motor home an is very satisfied .


----------



## Katie n Rhett

We own a Windjammer and love everything about it. Very solid. V nose gives a spacious feeling. Good luck.


----------



## capsfloyd

We have a 2012 flagstaff. Great trailer 
Ours has the outside kitchen .
My BNL  just bought a 42 ft 5th wheel .. Cedar Creek from FRIDAY.


----------



## Katie n Rhett

I know their not popular on this site,  but we LOVE our Windjammer. No issues as of yet.


----------



## C Nash

DL Rupper you need to update us.  Really miss you here.  Know you have retired from RVing but you have tons of knowledge to share


----------



## hbillsmith

2016 FR Wildcat 295rsx. Had it little over a year and camped about 60 nights from Texas to California to Florida to Wisconsin. We started RVing about 15 years ago in a Towlite popup then a Dutchmen TT and now this Wildcat fifth wheel. This one has by far been the best. Found a short list of small issues when picked it up and dealer fixed them all perfectly. FR customer service seems to be very responsive and customer focused.


----------



## C Nash

There are a lot of FR products on the road.  I doubt their percentage of problems are any greater that other makes in same price range.


----------



## Deb butler

Does anyone have experience with wet plywood on inside of platform tent bed?


----------

